
Great developers are raised, not hired - hbradleyf
http://sizovs.net/2019/04/10/the-best-developers-are-raised-not-hired/?2019-14
======
headalgorithm
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19642722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19642722)
for a recent discussion of this article

------
rdlecler1
>The best developers I hired were far from ideal candidates.

The author seems to be suggesting that there is a negative correlation between
a candidate’s CV and previous accomplishments and their future accomplishments
without offering any evidence. How many of Google’s top developers fit in this
bucket? Many of the top devs I’ve met were prodigies—it wasn’t a misfit toys
story that the author claims. Sorry, it’s a nice story and it may be true but
this is a pretty bold claim.

~~~
commandlinefan
I see this trope trotted out so often with nothing to back it up that I can't
help but wonder if there isn't a hidden agenda behind it:

"The best devs I've ever worked with didn't have a CS degree"

"The best devs I've ever worked with didn't have a degree in anything"

"The best devs I've ever worked with had no prior experience"

"The best devs I've ever worked with were drug addicts I found at the
methadone clinic"

"The best devs I've ever worked with were wild bushmen in the jungles of
Africa who had never encountered any technology more complex than flint and
tinder"

------
rajeshmr
Well put and very refreshing to read this. Hope more people speak this
language in this industry.

------
laythea
"Remember that most women apply to positions only where they 100% fit the
requirements."

Errm....citation required please? otherwise I may take offence.

